# Bluescreen Probleme (Ram)?



## Night93 (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo, ich hab jedesmal bluescreens, am meisten wenn ich Spiele wie Bad Company 2 spiele. Wenn ich ein Bluescreen bekomme stand zulest etwas mit Memory. Mein Mainboard und mein Prozessor hab ich mir billig gebraucht besorgt, meine Arbeitsspeicherriegel sind neu von Amazon.

PC Daten:
Intel i5 650 2x 3,20 ghz (mit Hyper Threading 4x)
MSI P55 GD65
Corsair 1x 4gb DDR3 1333 mit 9-9-9-24 2T Timings 1.5v (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9)
Nvidia GeForce 9800 GT 1GB mit Arctic cooling accelero passiv kühler
Samsung SP2504C ATA Device (250gb, seit 2005)
LC Power 800 Watt
Creative X-Fi Soundblaster Titanium PCIe

Habe die gestrige Nacht Memtest86+ (DOS) durchlaufen gelassen mit den Timings 9-9-9-24 2T und es gab 9 Fehler in 9 Durchläufe.
Die Timings sind nahezu standart, sind nur ich 1T in 2T umgeändert. Der Arbeitsspeicher ist wie gesagt neu. Er sitzt im Moment im 2. Steckplatz,
da dieser Steckplatz laut Handbuch DIMM1 Slot ist und man es da reinstecken soll.

Glaubt ihr das die Bluescreens mit anderen Timings aufhören, obwohl alles standart ist, so wie es bei corsair steht. Ich könnte ja auch die Spannung erhöhen..



Ich bitte um Eure Hilfe!

Night

Edit: Ram nun kurz mit 1.6V durchlaufen gelassen, wieder ein fehler, ich denke der ram ist defekt.


----------



## >ExX< (16. Mai 2011)

jo, höchstwahrscheinlich defekt.
teste mal jeden Riegel einzeln, und bei denen wo Fehler auftreten, die testest du dann durch alle RAM Bänke durch, nicht dass die RAM Bänke am Board defekt sind und du die Riegel umsonst einschickst ^^

Edit: Achso, 1x4GB, hatte mich verlesen und war von 4x1 GB ausgegangen 
Also dann den Riegel in den verschiedenen Bänken durchprobieren


----------



## Painkiller (16. Mai 2011)

Ich hab den Thread mal in das Support-Forum von Corsair verschoben. Im Fall einer RMA werden dir die Leute hier sicher helfen können.


@ Topic

Stell doch im BIOS mal alles auf AUTO und schau ob er dann stabil läuft. Außerdem wären es gut wenn du bei CPU-Z die Reiter "Memory" und "SPD" fotographierst und die Screens hier hochlädst.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Mai 2011)

Teste bitte mal mit 1,55 Volt Ramspannung und spiele das aktuellste Bios auf, da die 4GB Module recht neu sind, ältere Bios Versionen können damit Probleme bekommen


----------



## Night93 (16. Mai 2011)

>ExX< schrieb:


> jo, höchstwahrscheinlich defekt.
> teste mal jeden Riegel einzeln, und bei denen wo Fehler auftreten, die testest du dann durch alle RAM Bänke durch, nicht dass die RAM Bänke am Board defekt sind und du die Riegel umsonst einschickst ^^
> 
> Edit: Achso, 1x4GB, hatte mich verlesen und war von 4x1 GB ausgegangen
> Also dann den Riegel in den verschiedenen Bänken durchprobieren


 
Hatte Arbeitsspeicher jetzt im 1. Steckplatz drinnen und memtest durchlaufen lassen. Als ich heute Mittag wieder geschaut habe, hatte es 4 durchläufe und 1 fehler. Also hatte es jetz im 1. und 2. steckplatz fehler, dann müsste es ja am Arbeitsspeicher liegen oder? 

@Painkiller: ja ich lade die bilder hoch wenn ich zuhause bin.

@ELPR1NC1PAL: also ich habe es heute morgen schon auf 1.6v laufen lassen und es ging nicht. Dann würde doch 1.55v fast kein unterschied machen oder? Und BIOS ist aktuell 1.A0.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Mai 2011)

Dann definitiv eine RMA durchführen!


----------



## Night93 (16. Mai 2011)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Dann definitiv eine RMA durchführen!



Was ist ein RMA? ;D und wie führe ich es aus?

@Painkiller

Hier, wobei ich bei dem Memory nur 1T in 2T umgeändert habe wegen stabilität.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (16. Mai 2011)

RMA ist einen Garantietausch einleiten - kannst Du über den Händler innerhalb der gesetz. 2Jahre oder über Corsair.com innerhalb des gesamten Garantiezeitraums.


----------



## TZocker (16. Mai 2011)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Teste bitte mal mit 1,55 Volt Ramspannung und spiele das aktuellste Bios auf, da die 4GB Module recht neu sind, ältere Bios Versionen können damit Probleme bekommen


 
Tja aber leider haben noch nicht alle hersteller die 4gb rämme in ihren neuen bios versionen als unterstützt drin z.b. asus.


----------



## Night93 (16. Mai 2011)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> RMA ist einen Garantietausch einleiten - kannst Du über den Händler innerhalb der gesetz. 2Jahre oder über Corsair.com innerhalb des gesamten Garantiezeitraums.


 
Okay, dann werde ich das morgen machen. Danke für eure Hilfe 

MfG

Night


----------



## Night93 (19. Mai 2011)

So, habe nun 2x2GB G.Skill Ripjaws cl7 und alles funktioniert einwandfrei! 

Danke


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (21. Mai 2011)

Alles klar


----------

